# Parade of original sweaters from Designer1234's workshop! Please check these out!!!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been honored to teach the first workshop on the 2016 workshop sections. I was asked to teach a sweater I made many years ago of dishcloth cotton so I decided to do just that. Iwas concerned as my ideas are 'different' to say the least and I never follow a pattern. I was very concerned that the process would be difficult for everyone to understand. I was wrong. 

Here are the workshop sweaters knitted by students, non that I know of have ever done one by measuring their shape and doing a swatch and calculating their stitches per inch.

I am absolutely in awe of what has been accomplished. I will put the original sweater on so that you can see what interested them about this sweater- I have asked them as we do in all our Parades to show their pictures of their work and let us know a bit about their journey. Congratulations to them all! Shirley


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Shirley,
I am still working on my front, I got started real late on it but I will finish it and post picture when finished. I will say this I think this is a great way to design a sweater and I have learned that getting a cast on of over 300 stitches will twist even on a 60 inch cord so that I wound up pulling the needle out and started over casting on only half the stitches to make a front, and the remainder will be the back. I don't mind sewing them together when they are finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladies please lets discuss the pictures as we see them arrive.

If you are interested in checking out the workshop, the llink is below my posts.

There are quite a few pictures showing the finished projects so they will be posted tonight or tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Very pretty summer sweater. I can see why they wanted to make it.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies please lets discuss the pictures as we see them arrive.
> 
> If you are interested in checking out the workshop, the llink is below my posts.
> 
> There are quite a few pictures showing the finished projects so they will be posted tonight or tomorrow I hope.


This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Ctown Nana, I love your take on this sweater! Your stripes & texture certainly add a lot of interest to it. A great success.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been honored to teach the first workshop on the 2016 workshop sections. I was asked to teach a sweater I made many years ago of dishcloth cotton so I decided to do just that. Iwas concerned as my ideas are 'different' to say the least and I never follow a pattern. I was very concerned that the process would be difficult for everyone to understand. I was wrong.
> 
> Here are the workshop sweaters knitted by students, non that I know of have ever done one by measuring their shape and doing a swatch and calculating their stitches per inch.
> 
> I am absolutely in awe of what has been accomplished. I will put the original sweater on so that you can see what interested them about this sweater- I have asked them as we do in all our Parades to show their pictures of their work and let us know a bit about their journey. Congratulations to them all! Shirley


Love your sweater Shirley. I really wanted to take your class but unfortunately I had other WIP's to finish. I had been keeping an eye on your class though.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


What a beautiful sweater and can see why your daughter fell in love with it. Great job!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


Beautiful sweater, great color combo. I can see why your daughter claimed it


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


Nice! Your yarn choice was perfect for this sweater design.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


What beautiful colours.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


Love the colours and pattern.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Great style and the color is fantastic!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

That is a lovely blue sweater....Here is mine. My daughter also covets it, however it will not fit her. (I don't think it will anyway) I too would have used blue instead of the green mix but didn't think I would have enough of it... still believe that. 
I'm not particularly fond of it as it has no drape to speak of. I will probably not make another. Though I do find it is more comfortable than the tank/sleeveless top I made with straight yellow dish cloth cotton (the only worsted weight yarn I had on hand at the time) I think I will stick with crochet cotton in a fingerling weight from now on... that one came out lovely to wear.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Gorgeous Ctown Nana


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

magicnymph , you made some pretty details to your top.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I made a "Plain Jane" vest. I have more than enough cotton yarn to make a full on sweater but with the vest I have the gauge, etc., to be able to play around with it and not do the frogging like with the vest. Easier on the heart if you are ripping out a smaller object! (Sometimes  )

Thanks so much Shirley for the inspiration.

JanetLee


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

ladies your sweaters are lovely. i just have to finish off the back of mine and then i will post a picture.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They look great girls! there are more to come !


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

What a lovely collection of sweaters ready for Summer wear in cool cotton. Look forward to seeing more. Go ahead; inspire me to go buy some dishcloth cotton, and make one.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope to get back to my sweater. Just as I started it was invited to my nieces's baby shower so put everything on hold to knit for that. It's this Saturday so hope to get back to it Sunday.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the colors and design!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

They are all very beautiful.....a lot of imagination went in those desighs. Well done


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters! Look nice and comfy.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Did most people use dishcloth cotton? Seems like it would be kinda rough?


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoyed the knitting of this sweater but think some changes for the future would be perhaps a sideways knit with a tunic length and flaired bottom.

This sweater does fit well though.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

they all look wonderful. Congratulations on a great job and to a great teacher!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> What a lovely collection of sweaters ready for Summer wear in cool cotton. Look forward to seeing more. Go ahead; inspire me to go buy some dishcloth cotton, and make one.


Some of the girls used cotton blends and others used acrylics or acrylic blends. the workshop became less about what yarn and more about HOW to design and knit without a written pattern. I would suggest you check it out as it is an interesting place and I am delighted with the results. Shirley

The link is below my post


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> Ctown Nana, I love your take on this sweater! Your stripes & texture certainly add a lot of interest to it. A great success.


Definitely! What yarn did you use Ctown Nana? Beautiful colors! All of the sweaters I have seen so far are all different and beautiful! Love the design.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

All of the sweaters so far are excellent! Every one of them a perfect fit too. Designer, you are brilliant!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Magicnymph said:


> That is a lovely blue sweater....Here is mine. My daughter also covets it, however it will not fit her. (I don't think it will anyway) I too would have used blue instead of the green mix but didn't think I would have enough of it... still believe that.
> I'm not particularly fond of it as it has no drape to speak of. I will probably not make another. Though I do find it is more comfortable than the tank/sleeveless top I made with straight yellow dish cloth cotton (the only worsted weight yarn I had on hand at the time) I think I will stick with crochet cotton in a fingerling weight from now on... that one came out lovely to wear.


 it will soften and stretch as you wash it!!! I made one 20 yrs ago and still wear it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> All of the sweaters so far are excellent! Every one of them a perfect fit too. Designer, you are brilliant!


Thanks, they all worked really hard. Also, I appreciate you contributing the the workshop by showing your wonderful crochet garments.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

sharmend said:


> Definitely! What yarn did you use Ctown Nana? Beautiful colors! All of the sweaters I have seen so far are all different and beautiful! Love the design.


Thanks so much for your kind comments. I used Lily Sugar and Creme stripes yarn and cannot take any credit for the beautiful colors as it is a self striping yarn. I purchased it at Joann's and used just a bit over 6 skeins [about 625 yards] It is a 100% cotton and I was unsure how it would feel as a wearable garment, but was pleasantly surprised how comfortable it is on.
If you get a chance to try this please do as the workshop is so much fun!!


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

Finished  and am so happy with the results.
A great learning experience. I learned that swatches really do help, measuring correctly helps the fit. I can sew a decent seam, and much much more. I hope to continue with the next sweater.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
Looks Nice Designer 1234


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Treenya said:


> I enjoyed the knitting of this sweater but think some changes for the future would be perhaps a sideways knit with a tunic length and flaired bottom.
> 
> This sweater does fit well though.


It looks great on you. You've done a lovely job in your work.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Nonalehm said:


> Finished  and am so happy with the results.
> A great learning experience. I learned that swatches really do help, measuring correctly helps the fit. I can sew a decent seam, and much much more. I hope to continue with the next sweater.


Love your sweater. Great job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nonalehm said:


> Finished  and am so happy with the results.
> A great learning experience. I learned that swatches really do help, measuring correctly helps the fit. I can sew a decent seam, and much much more. I hope to continue with the next sweater.


It sure did turn out well. Good job. It was a pleasure to have all of you in the class. I am glad you will join us for the second one. Gooood job!


----------



## AmberSparkles (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


----------



## AmberSparkles (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry upside down.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Nonalehm said:


> Finished  and am so happy with the results.
> A great learning experience. I learned that swatches really do help, measuring correctly helps the fit. I can sew a decent seam, and much much more. I hope to continue with the next sweater.


Just beautiful Nonalehm---you should be very proud!!!


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

AmberSparkles said:


> Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


Gorgeous color and design...wear it with pride:]


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

AmberSparkles said:


> Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


So beautiful!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

All beautiful I still want to make one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmberSparkles said:


> Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


I am not sure how it happened but I could post it in another post . It is too late to turn this one around. I have done that often and it is frustrating.

 You did a lovely job and I think your sweater is definitely one of a kind. You certainly got the idea of what we were after when you put the side slits in to help it fit better. Good job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmberSparkles said:


> Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


See my remarks in a previous post. I was able to turn it right side up. I just love this sweater. I think it was the only one with a cable. so pretty


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Each one is unique and very nice.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Everyone has done great! I am enjoying seeing the results and you all should be so proud.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Here is my completed dishcloth cotton sweater.
Had a great time learning new things, and look forward to making another one.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my completed dishcloth cotton sweater.
> Had a great time learning new things, and look forward to making another one.


Love your colors. Great work!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

My first ever garment. Learned much and know there is more to learn.

Thanks Shirley and all posters with information and ideas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> My first ever garment. Learned much and know there is more to learn.
> 
> Thanks Shirley and all posters with information and ideas.


Very pretty! Really like the accent on the yoke. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my completed dishcloth cotton sweater.
> Had a great time learning new things, and look forward to making another one.


Pretty colors!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> My first ever garment. Learned much and know there is more to learn.
> 
> Thanks Shirley and all posters with information and ideas.


Your first sweater is beautiful! The colors are great and your knitting is even and well done. It is just as good as all the rest. You all have done such a great job!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my completed dishcloth cotton sweater.
> Had a great time learning new things, and look forward to making another one.


It is a lovely sweater and I am very proud that you all finished them. I like the color and I like the look.

See you all in the second part! Shirley


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My first Parade. I love the different spins on the same concept.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

These sweaters are fantastic! I love that everyone had their own take on the basic design!

All you women are simply brilliant!

Kudos, Shirley. Well done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is Linda's sweater - I think it is great - I like the colors, it fits her and it looks lovely. Thanks for sending me the picture, I had no problems getting it or posting it. Shirley


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Linda, wonderful sweater, I love your yarn and the stitch pattern you used. Beautifully made!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


Gorgeous...you have made me want to make one as well!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Treenya said:


> I enjoyed the knitting of this sweater but think some changes for the future would be perhaps a sideways knit with a tunic length and flaired bottom.
> 
> This sweater does fit well though.


Very pretty!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Some of the girls used cotton blends and others used acrylics or acrylic blends. the workshop became less about what yarn and more about HOW to design and knit without a written pattern. I would suggest you check it out as it is an interesting place and I am delighted with the results. Shirley
> 
> The link is below my post


I have clicked on all of the links under your post but still cannot find this workshop. Can you help me locate it?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

To all of you who have posted pictures of your sweaters. You should be so proud of what you have done. Each one different and unique. And to Shirley, what a great workshop. Congrats to all.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> I have clicked on all of the links under your post but still cannot find this workshop. Can you help me locate it?


Here is the link to workshop:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390800-31.html#8856855


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is the link to workshop:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390800-31.html#8856855


Thank you so much!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Linda, your knitting is beautiful . I like the design and the colors.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Linda's sweater - I think it is great - I like the colors, it fits her and it looks lovely. Thanks for sending me the picture, I had no problems getting it or posting it. Shirley


Beautiful colors and looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Linda's sweater - I think it is great - I like the colors, it fits her and it looks lovely. Thanks for sending me the picture, I had no problems getting it or posting it. Shirley


Very pretty and looks so nice on you.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my completed dishcloth cotton sweater.
> Had a great time learning new things, and look forward to making another one.


That looks great, Mildred.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> My first ever garment. Learned much and know there is more to learn.
> 
> Thanks Shirley and all posters with information and ideas.


Perfect knitting and your sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Your sweater looks great, Linda and fits you so well.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope it's OK if I comment as I didn't participate. My goodness, all these sweaters are wonderful!!! Same pattern, all different interpretations. Very nice.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you. I have made many sweaters but always used a pattern. I am glad to be able to make one from gauge and measurements. I enjoyed the process. I appreciate your kind words. Linda


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

I am a very busy girl and slow knitter so I am only half way across my first panel (knitting bottom parts sideways). I shall plug along and hopefully complete the t-shirt to coincide with the next workshop.
Thanks Shirley for your hard work.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

I've enjoyed the workshop and learned so very much. 
Thank you Desigher1234.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KnitnNat said:


> I've enjoyed the workshop and learned so very much.
> Thank you Desigher1234.


Your sweater is great! I love your colors and it is well done.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Had to add this picture with my dogwoods beginning to open.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic batch of sweaters.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

KnitnNat said:


> I've enjoyed the workshop and learned so very much.
> Thank you Desigher1234.


Beautiful sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Conquered a sweater with no pattern. Now the sky's the limits. I was a fun adventure. Used Sugar 'n Cream in tangerine and playtime.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kateydid said:


> Conquered a sweater with no pattern. Now the sky's the limits. I was a fun adventure. Used Sugar 'n Cream in tangerine and playtime.


Love those colors! :thumbup:


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful, your sweater is great, Kateydid!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished sweater as a vest. Next time will knit the varigated as a vertical so I don't look so wide!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Finished sweater as a vest. Next time will knit the varigated as a vertical so I don't look so wide!


I love it. And you are a cutie pie!!!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> Finished sweater as a vest. Next time will knit the varigated as a vertical so I don't look so wide!


Very pretty, I love it, really love the colors too!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice sweater, You are so pretty that anything would look good on you.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Very nice sweater, You are so pretty that anything would look good on you.


The photo is very flattering and really surprised me. It doesn't make me look 75. Now my passport photo makes me look like a criminal! But thank you for the compliment.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> The photo is very flattering and really surprised me. It doesn't make me look 75. Now my passport photo makes me look like a criminal! But thank you for the compliment.


Ha ha. My passport makes me look like an ant.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

SQM said:


> Ha ha. My passport makes me look like an ant.


Really? You mean in size? I never go without my glasses but they made me take them off.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> Really? You mean in size? I never go without my glasses but they made me take them off.


No, my face. I was growing out the color of my hair so the cut is ridiculously short and red. So I look like one of those biting red fire ants.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

SQM said:


> No, my face. I was growing out the color of my hair so the cut is ridiculously short and red. So I look like one of those biting red fire ants.


and stuck with it for 5 years!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> and stuck with it for 5 years!


Actually ten here with maybe 5 more to go. Not planning on going anywhere anyway. I loved your sweater and everyone else's. I am amazed that y'all made them so quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Finished sweater as a vest. Next time will knit the varigated as a vertical so I don't look so wide!


Love how you did that! And with the extra stripes on the back. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so pleased with all the lovely sweaters. We will start a second one in the same workshop (so that you can read the instructions and the questions and answers again.

We will work on sideways knit (hopefully you will do a stashbuster, and if someone really wants I will help them make a top down. If they want to do a top down they will have to have a pattern available for the neck cast on..

I recommened a free pattern on the workshop. We just need you to have the basic pattern and put texture etc. in. I sometimes do a swatch but some bodies don't do well with top down.

I can also teach how to do the bottom up cardigan in a stashbuster design.

like the one we did and put cables, or patterns in it . I used the same basic pattern for the top down for years and no one realized it because they were all so different. I will open it over the weekend. So decide what you are wanting to do.

For a stashbuster you can figure out the yarn needed in a couple of ways.

I put a lot of acrylic colors in a basket and just pick one up each time I want to change the color.

Other Stashbusters I use colors that go well together. right now I am doing a green, brown, beige stashbuster with orange and red and olive green thin stripes. It is going to be quite pretty . I will post a picture of the back or front (not sure what it is yet, here.

There is no limit to the number of different sweaters.

I have even mixed sport weight and worsted weight and that can be done if the light yarn is used in a stretchy pattern. I wouldn't recommend it for this one BUT it does work on rare occasions.

So decide what you are going to do and get your yarn and needles ready. If you have done a worsted swatch with size 5mm (US8) you can use the same stitches per inch. the stastbuster doesn't need an exact stitch count as we are doing narrow strips sideways with different yarns and different patterns. I will post some tomorrow.

I know some of you are going to do a tunic like the one pictures below -it won't be different except you will make the sideways knit strips longer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so pleased with all the lovely sweaters. We will start a second one in the same workshop (so that you can read the instructions and the questions and answers again.
> 
> We will work on sideways knit (hopefully you will do a stashbuster, and if someone really wants I will help them make a top down. If they want to do a top down they will have to have a pattern available for the neck cast on..
> 
> ...


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Shirley,
I am still working on my sweater, I had to start over due to having the wrong gauge with the larger needle I went up to after my ribbing was finished. So I started over with the front. I will recycle the yarn to use for the back.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladies: I posted the post with the pictures below on the wrong topic. I meant it to go into the workshop. As it might be of interest to some of you, rather than have admin remove it - I will repost it in the workshop as well. Sorry for the mistake. It is easy to do when two topics are open about the same subject. 

I feel a bit foolish but I hope you will either ignore it or find it interesting. We are going to do another sweater in the Workshop starting on Monday, and that is what the post was about. Designer, (Shirley).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies: I posted the post with the pictures below on the wrong topic. I meant it to go into the workshop. As it might be of interest to some of you, rather than have admin remove it - I will repost it in the workshop as well. Sorry for the mistake. It is easy to do when two topics are open about the same subject.
> 
> I feel a bit foolish but I hope you will either ignore it or find it interesting. We are going to do another sweater in the Workshop starting on Monday, and that is what the post was about. Designer, (Shirley).


Don't worry about it! Just call it a pre-senior moment!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Arlenecc, love your sweater. beautiful colors.

I'm still working on the yoke of the back. I decided to do seed stitch for the yoke, boy is it taking me a long time. So I still have a ways to go, ( front yoke, bottom and sleeve borders) but I'm so impressed with everyone's tops. Thanks for the inspiration and motivation to keep going.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Jomoyach said:


> Arlenecc, love your sweater. beautiful colors.
> 
> I'm still working on the yoke of the back. I decided to do seed stitch for the yoke, boy is it taking me a long time. So I still have a ways to go, ( front yoke, bottom and sleeve borders) but I'm so impressed with everyone's tops. Thanks for the inspiration and motivation to keep going.


Don't worry about how long it takes. We all have lives to live between our knitting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the workshop Shirley. Enjoyed it. Here is my sweater, finally finished.

Can't get the picture to open.

/Users/Ken/Desktop/P1060158.JPG


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe it will work this time.

/Users/Ken/Desktop/P1060158.JPG


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely sweater, Jacklou!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Maybe it will work this time.
> 
> /Users/Ken/Desktop/P1060158.JPG


Lovely colors. You look fantastic in your creation. You must be proud!!!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Jacklou, That is a very pretty sweater. Just in time for spring ,enjoy.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Great sweater


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Maybe it will work this time.


That is lovely!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Maybe it will work this time.
> 
> /Users/Ken/Desktop/P1060158.JPG


I love it! you sure do look great in blue. It is so pretty. I hope you get lots of wear out of it.

I hope you are joining us for the 2nd one.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love it! you sure do look great in blue. It is so pretty. I hope you get lots of wear out of it.
> 
> I hope you are joining us for the 2nd one.


Thank you, glad to like it, I am very pleased how it came out.

I will follow along, but the sweater will have to wait for three more projects to get done.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I finished my sweater yesterday, but made a new post in pictures, completely forgetting about posting it here. I decreased for the neck too soon so it was too low for my preference. To fix it I added several rows of st st before I picked up stitches for a 2x2 ribbing. I also used that ribbing for the bottom band. The sleeves are a little different, as I used 3x3 ribbing. Thanks for this workshop, Shirley!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I love everything about this sweater -- the neckline style, knitting, and colors. Beautiful!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Great sweater and I love the neck.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely colours! 


Ctown Nana said:


> This was such a wonderful workshop and I learned so much. I was not sure about using the cotton yarn, but certainly have become a convert to using this interesting fiber. I apologize for not modeling this in person, but my daughter fell in love with my dishcloth cotton sweater and I gave it to her. She is a bit camera shy, but I will try to to see if she will let me snap a picture of her wearing it in the near future. I can't wait to make another. Shirley is a terrific teacher!!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Very pretty purple sweater. I like the combination. Very good what you did to correct neckline.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Very pretty purple sweater. I like the combination. Very good what you did to correct neckline.


Thank you-my own design element!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice sweater Conchalea.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Correcting the neckline added a charming design element that makes the sweater especially lovely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

weteach4ulinda just finished her sweater and is ready to block it. I think it is great Linda. I like the lacy finish on the neck and bottom. Good job. Isn't it great, ladies? -This is her 2nd sweater which she and the rest of the girls are doing completely on their own with very very litttle help.

There are more in the making so watch for them. This is a big learning 
experience and all are new at designing themselves to fit themselves.

( I am so amazed and pleased at the wonderful sweaters that are being knitted without a pattern and from 
counting the stitches per inch for each part of the body}. Check out the two sweater workshops on the workshop section. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

44gram said:


> I hope it's OK if I comment as I didn't participate. My goodness, all these sweaters are wonderful!!! Same pattern, all different interpretations. Very nice.


It was a class I was leery to teach as I don't ever know what I am going to end up with. so I was concerned about being able to get the idea across. We talked a lot about the concept and having the courage to just go for it. I am absolutely delighted at the way the class turned out. They wanted us to do another one and If you look at the #3 workshop at the top you will see how few questions their have been. The ladies all got the concept and new doors have opened for them. I am 'tickled pink'. Shirley


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> weteach4ulinda just finished her sweater and is ready to block it. I think it is great Linda. I like the lacy finish on the neck and bottom. Good job. Isn't it great, ladies? -This is her 2nd sweater which she and the rest of the girls are doing completely on their own with very very litttle help.
> 
> There are more in the making so watch for them. This is a big learning
> experience and all are new at designing themselves to fit themselves.
> ...


Wow, Linda, what a gorgeous sweater! I love how you used your colors and interesting stitches and edging, and fits so beautifully!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Each is so unique and so well done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

weteach4ulinda, your sweater is wonderful! Great texture, colors, everything! :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice job Ctown


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

weteach4ulinda I love your stitches and the colors you chose.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice job weteach4ulinda


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous Sweater! Brava.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Here is my second dishcloth sweater, the skirt of this one was done side to side. This time made longer sleeves, and rolled edges for neck, cuffs, and bottom band.
Thank you Shirley, for all your help and inspiration!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, Mildred! Brava!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ellisen said:


> Gorgeous, Mildred! Brava!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my second dishcloth sweater, the skirt of this one was done side to side. This time made longer sleeves, and rolled edges for neck, cuffs, and bottom band.
> Thank you Shirley, for all your help and inspiration!


Fabulous job Mildred----love everything about it!!


----------



## AmberSparkles (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I love your choice of stitches!!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Mildredl2, one of a kind and very well done. Beautiful.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Very Nice Mildred


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Mildred your second sweater came out great. You will get a lot of compliments on it!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Wonderful sweater, Mildred. I love the variation of stitches on the bottom.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What a lovely sweater. The choice of colors and stitches are brilliant. Wear it in good health!



mildredL2 said:


> Here is my second dishcloth sweater, the skirt of this one was done side to side. This time made longer sleeves, and rolled edges for neck, cuffs, and bottom band.
> Thank you Shirley, for all your help and inspiration!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the color and the stitches and the fact that you did this completely on your own. 

I hope that everyone will go to the workshop section and read both the *#l and #3 2016 workshops* which are now in the archives and remain there with all the other workshops we have held over the years. They are ALL there for your information. They are locked but you can read them and copy what you need. They are set up for the use of KP members.

*Remember each of our workshops is taught by a KP member to other KP members. We have some wonderful talent on this forum.

Please use these workshops - there is a wealth of information there*.

There are still some sweaters in the process and they will be posted here. 
*************************************
Thanks to all of you for your posts of support. This was so much fun and as the teacher, it has given me a huge amount of pleasure to share some of my ideas. Once again to those who joined me - Congratulations. I look forward to seeing more done in the future!

To subscribe to the workshop section. Go to the main page, scroll down to ALL SECTIONS - then you will see all the different sections in KP.. you can subscribe to any of them. Subscribe to "Knitting and crochet workshops with Designer1234" and it will be kept on your main page so that you can read all the workshops in progress as well as those taught in the past.

The 2016 workshops which are currently taught now show the year and start at #l. Al the previous workshops are numbered from the first one. There are 60 workshops on the section. Have fun, and PLEASE use them - The teachers have been and are wonderful. Many have come back more than once to teach us. Shirley

Here is the link for the home page of the Workshop section

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

This is my second cotton sweater. I really like the fit and can see more in my future.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice sweater


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Kateydid said:


> This is my second cotton sweater. I really like the fit and can see more in my future.


Absolutely gorgeous sweater, Kateydid! I love the color contrast and neckline. Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kateydid said:


> This is my second cotton sweater. I really like the fit and can see more in my future.


Lovely colors!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

I love it. The color sequence is so pretty. I'm afraid my second one isn't coming along so well. I'm terrible at choosing color, so it's a bit of a mish mash. I'm trying to finish a baby gift for a new great-great niece due July 4. When that's out of the way, I'll finish the second one. I've finished the first one and will post a pic soon. It is soooo big, I want to try steeking the sides ????? I'm sure learning a lot with this workshop. lol


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Shirley. I used up lots of different purples, etc. cottons for my tunic. It's very comfortable. Enjoyed the workshop very much. Love seeing everyone's sweaters. See you next time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ellisen said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I used up lots of different purples, etc. cottons for my tunic. It's very comfortable. Enjoyed the workshop very much. Love seeing everyone's sweaters. See you next time.


Wow, love what you did with it! :thumbup:


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I used up lots of different purples, etc. cottons for my tunic. It's very comfortable. Enjoyed the workshop very much. Love seeing everyone's sweaters. See you next time.


Love how you did the yoke! Did you have a pattern for a guide?


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Ellisen said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I used up lots of different purples, etc. cottons for my tunic. It's very comfortable. Enjoyed the workshop very much. Love seeing everyone's sweaters. See you next time.


What a beautiful tunic, I just love it!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

No, I just followed Shirley's instructions, but instead of knitting straight up from underarms, I bound off stitches slowly at underarms until it looked like enough. This was done after the front and back of bottom part was sewn together. Knit in the round, I bound off about 3" of stitches under each arm over 3rows. Row1: BO10, Row2: BO1 each side of 10, Row3: BO1 each side of now 12=14 total. But that's for my gauge and weight of yarn. Same for scooped neck, different amount of stitches, just eye-balled how it looked.
Instead of ribbing at neck edge, I used Seed Stitch, and afterward, with large yarn needle, embroidered a chain stitch about 1" in from neck edge for definition. (Seed Stitch hem, too)
The edges of the sleeves didn't seem to need anything additional, so I left them without any ribbing.
This tunic took me a long time, but I finally finished it and got to wear it once before the hot weather arrived. I know I will wear it often next winter over turtlenecks.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful work....


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Dear Fellow Sweater Makers,

I finally finished my sweater. Thanks to Jessica-Jean for her mitered square instructions on her Ravelry page. Thanks to Pat Trexler, wherever she is, may she be well and happy, for the instructions on doing a short row sleeve cap to make a set in sleeve top down without having to sew. And especial thanks to Designer for her encouragement and painstaking set up instructions.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Wow!!! What a gorgeous sweater, I love everything about it! Mitered squares add so much interest to the front, and the neckline, sleeves, and yarn choice are lovely.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the mitred square front panel! Can you share your instructions for the top down set in sleeve? I really like how it looks.
Karen


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am happy to share the instructions for the sleeve:

KNITTING SLEEVES DOWN

When you are instructed to bind off stitches on the shoulders to get your slope, don't bind off. Place the stitches on a holder, preferably a short circular needle. You usually have this sloping bind off in three sections. When you put the hold stitches on your hold needle, slip the first stitch of the next row before you knit or purl across. When you have all the shoulders done, match the correct ones and either do a three needle bind off or Kitchener stitch. The three needle bind off gives you a more stable shoulder line. Done on the wrong side it makes a very neat seam.

Leave the sides seams open. Using a circular needle pick up your sleeve stitches along the armhole edge as follows.

With the right side of your work facing you, pick up one stitch in each bound off stitch worked at the beginning of the armhole shaping of one front section. Continue picking up stitches all around the armhole and end by picking up one stitch in each bound of stitch on the back section.

To correctly space the stitches, mark the armhole edge (excluding the bound off edges) at one inch intervals. In each one inch space pick up the number of stitches that equals your stitch gauge. For example, with a five-stitch-per-inch gauge, pick up five stitches between each set of markers.

Next divide the number of stitches on your needle by three and place markers to help you keep track. If the number is not evenly divisible by three, allot the extra stitch(es) to the center third which comprises the top of the sleeve cap.

On the wrong side, purl across two thirds of the stitches on the needle. Turn and knit across the center third of the stitches then knit the next stitch on the needle.

Turn and purl back across the center stitches and purl the next stitch on the needle. Continue working this way, making "short rows" by working one extra stitch at each end, turning to work back after doing so, until you are working on all the picked up stitches. When this is done, you will have completed the sleeve cap smoothly and have reached the underarm.

Refer back to your pattern to note the number of stitches you would have cast on had you begun at the cuff. Subtract this number from the number of stitches you have on your needle. This gives you the number of stitches you need to decrease as you work down the arm to the cuff. Make these decreases in pairs at each end of a single knit row; at the beginning k1,sl1, k1. psso; at the end k2tog then k the last stitch. Calculate how many rows to knit and purl evenly between decrease rows using your gauge as a guide. When you reach the length you need, allowing for the length of the cuff, k2 p2 rib the cuff as long as you need it or do a decorative cuff, whatever works for you.

You can also do the sleeves in the round once you get to the underarm, marking the underarm seam and decreasing ending up using double pointed needles or magic loop when you get to where it is too small for a 16 inch circular needle. I suggest binding off in Jeny Staiman's "Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off". It is a nice touch to do the center underarm stitch knit through the back loop or purled to make it look more like a seam.

Using a non stretchy yarn like this cotton, I did everything with a US size 8 needle except the ribbing, which was 2x2 on a US size 6 needle.

What is nicest about this is you don't have to be an engineer or a math major to do it right.

If you do the sleeves flat, when both sleeves are completed, join the sides of the sweater and the sleeves. I found Kitchener stitch perfect for this, or you can use mattress stitch.



craft crazy said:


> Love the mitred square front panel! Can you share your instructions for the top down set in sleeve? I really like how it looks.
> Karen


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dear Fellow Sweater Makers,
> 
> I finally finished my sweater. Thanks to Jessica-Jean for her mitered square instructions on her Ravelry page. Thanks to Pat Trexler, wherever she is, may she be well and happy, for the instructions on doing a short row sleeve cap to make a set in sleeve top down without having to sew. And especial thanks to Designer for her encouragement and painstaking set up instructions.


How lovely! Lots of great design elements in this one. :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't been around much to check out the Parade. What gorgeous sweaters. Ellison I love your sleeveless tunic. what a great idea. Marilynknits the front of yours is great. There will be a workshop in the fall showing the mitered square and ways to use them. 

I think you all really got the idea of how much fun it is to start with your measurements and just go for it , changing whatever you decide as you get there. I hoped that would happen but it was a 'different' kind of class and I appreciated how you seem to grasp the idea and understood that it is a concept and attitude more than a pattern. YOu all warmed my heart and I am very proud of all of you. Carry on and post any you make on your own, here. Once again contratulations to each and every one of you! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmberSparkles said:


> Here is my sweater. It is Preaches And Cream, Sea Breeze. It is bottom to top. Next time I will pay closer attention to the length. I think I was afraid to start the neck, so I just knitted a couple of inches too much. That made the sweater hug the belly fluff  So I made the extra slits on each side. I can't wait to make a sideways cadigan! This experience is really helping me have a growth in my confidence. Thank you, Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous sweater, Kateydid! I love the color contrast and neckline. Beautiful!


It is wonderful! I really like the contrasting borders. Each of you have done yours differently which is the idea of making them from scratch with only your measurements. I think your sweater is great and you will get lots of comments when you wear it. Great job!KATYDID


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Marilynknits,
Very Nice Sweater


----------

